# CHICKEN



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Just brought some chicken of the meat man at work, Got 3 huge chinese marinated breasts for £3.50 

I normally cook my chicken in the pan but he advised me to wrap them in foil and bake for 30mins to save the flavour, Only ever done this with fish.

Anyone cook chicken this way if so how long do you cook it for also what temp? This bloke swears by it! Might aswell give it a go lol


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Btw i just put them in at temp 200, Guna cook them for around 35mins


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah cook for about 30mins, 180-200degrees. ive never wrapped chicken up only fish though


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> yeah cook for about 30mins, 180-200degrees. ive never wrapped chicken up only fish though


Yeah same only ever cooked fish like this. I'll see how it goes lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

when i oven cook, i marinade, add abit of extra virgin olive oil, wrap in foil (shiny side in) and cook for about 40 mins, keeps it juicy inside you see, instead of being dried out from the grill


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats the only way I really cook chicken, wrap in foil 180 degrees for 30mins.. Then swallow whole


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

sometimes 180-200 @ 30 minutes can give me the ****ters.. best play safe and go 35 mins....


----------



## ben123 (Jun 6, 2006)

just grill it and eat it with rice meals have to made fast start arsing round and it puts me off cooked and eatin 30mins top per meal


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah i always cook my chicken like this, kind of a cheaper way of steaming it like those bags you can get now. Keeps it moist and locks in the flavour, you will never look back :thumb:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

haza1234 said:


> Just brought some chicken of the meat man at work, Got 3 huge chinese marinated breasts for £3.50
> 
> I normally cook my chicken in the pan but he advised me to wrap them in foil and bake for 30mins to save the flavour, Only ever done this with fish.
> 
> Anyone cook chicken this way if so how long do you cook it for also what temp? This bloke swears by it! Might aswell give it a go lol


No no no bake for 20-25 mins on 200C mate, 30 mins will make them chewy and dry.

I like to wrap them in tin foil covered in Nanods sauce with slits every 1cm down the width of the breast so it soaks up the flavour

MuscleFood


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

170 for 25-30mins in a fan oven mate


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I did this for ages but liking it better grilled now


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

i do mine like this put some veg in too yummy roast veg !!


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

180-200*c for 30minutes

add some diced veg along side (carrots broccoli are gorgeous baked!)


----------

